# Bubble-Eye caught in in-take tube again...



## SevEnvy (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah, I have two bubble-eyes in my tank. the first time one of them got caught in the intake tube I put nylon around the intake tube and that seemed to work well for a week. Now the otherone somehow managed to get his bubble caught in a TINY revealing slit from the tube.

I'm done being concerned with this.

I was reading up, would it be a good idea to get a powerhead and sponge filter?

do they work as good as normal filters?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

What I was thinking about, are your fish doing ok? Or does you filter have a good deal of power? I know sick or weak fish can get sucked up o the intakes pretty easy and can;t get away.

Sponge filters and power heads must work ok, you see allot of them out there, 
What you could try, if putting the sponge filter on the intake of your excisting filter tmalng it a pre filter and might help out a bunch I would guess.
OR, you can do what I do with my filters, wrap filter padding around the intake screen and use tread or wire ties to hole it on, that may work and be cheap.


----------

